# s14 shafts?



## fenix3069 (Oct 19, 2004)

will jdm s14 shafts fit in my s13?? both the donor car and my car have abs?


----------



## fenix3069 (Oct 19, 2004)

doesn anyone know the answer to this or what?


----------



## fenix3069 (Oct 19, 2004)

this forum suck giant goat testicles!!! any question i have never gets answered! this by far the shittiest forum ive ever been apart of. keyword BEEN!! go fuck yourselfs you drift posing losers


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

well maybe because no one knows the answer. how the hell can you get mad at people who don't your question when your the one who didn't know it in the first place? maybe your the one who needs to go fuck yourself. its assholes like you who make this forum suck in the first place.


----------

